# Taxi Cairo airport - Alexandria



## amln (Nov 14, 2011)

We are a group of three adults and two small children, arriving in Cairo in December. Can you tell me how much it costs to get to Alexandria (city centre) by taxi, which companies offer this service or whom we should contact?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

amln said:


> We are a group of three adults and two small children, arriving in Cairo in December. Can you tell me how much it costs to get to Alexandria (city centre) by taxi, which companies offer this service or whom we should contact?


I only know of 1 company that I can recommend from the airport as I use them regularly and they do a Cairo airport to Alexandria for 475.00 L.E. and thats up to 7 people.Very comfortable A/C ride with polite drivers and they have speed limiters on their vehicles which are changed yearly.

Goto transportation in egypt cairo Airport Shuttle Bus : New Reservation


----------



## amln (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information. 

Do you also know if it is easy to find shared taxis in Alexandria to continue the trip to El Alamein, Mersa Matrouh and Siwa?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

amln said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Do you also know if it is easy to find shared taxis in Alexandria to continue the trip to El Alamein, Mersa Matrouh and Siwa?




Hi and welcome to the forum

Taxis are easily available in Egypt and are cheap compared to Europe.

I see you are going to El Alamein, it might be worth contacting your embassy here and ask them the best way to go as I know they had an organised trip a few years ago.

Maiden


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

amln said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Do you also know if it is easy to find shared taxis in Alexandria to continue the trip to El Alamein, Mersa Matrouh and Siwa?


The taxis in Alex you have to negotiate the price before starting out as unlike the white taxis in Cairo they don't work on the meter.
But I'm sure if you contacted some travel agents in Alex you will find that they do trips.


----------

